

Android Design *does* have a soul - mdenny
http://scan.me/blog/2012/03/android-design-does-have-a-soul/

======
wyan
Good to hear this, Android apps were terribly inconsistent in their UI
approach, and the only way they were getting better lately was because more
and more start to look like they are actually iOS apps.

All the best to the new design guidelines!

------
vyrotek
Cheers from Utah ;) Congrats on all the exciting stuff happening with scan.me
lately!

------
garrettgee
Great article by Mike about Android design.

